# Layne Norton PHAT training?



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi guys can anyone post me in the right direction for a decent article in said title.

I've found the generic template etc but cant find any info of time between sets, whether to go to failure etc etc...

Cheers guys.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Copy and paste from elsewhere.

PHAT Training Overview:

Day 1: Upper Body Power

Day 2: Lower Body Power

Day 3: Rest

Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy

Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy

Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy

Day 7: Rest

Day 1: Upper Body Power Day

Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows

3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance Pulling movement: Weighted Pull ups

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses

3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Weighted dips

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Seated dumbbell shoulder presses

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 2: Lower Body Power Day

Pressing Power Movement: Squats

3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Hack Squats

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts

3 sets of 5-8 reps

Assistance pulling/curling movement: Glute ham raises or lying leg curls

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise

3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise

2 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 3: Rest

Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day

Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Seated cable row

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Dumbbell rows or shrugs bracing upper body against an incline bench

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Close grip pulldowns

2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables

3 sets of 12-20 reps

Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day

Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hack squats

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Leg presses

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy extension movement: Leg extensions

3 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy curling movement: Lying leg curls

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy curling movement: Seated leg curls

2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy calf movement: Donkey calf raises

4 sets of 10-15 reps

Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises

3 sets of 15-20 reps

Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day

Pressing Power Exercise speed work:

Flat dumbbell presses

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hammer strength chest press

3 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline cable flyes

2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Spider curls bracing upper body against an incline bench

2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Seated tricep extension with cambered bar

3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable pressdowns with rope attachment

2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable kickbacks

2 sets of 15-20 reps

http://www.directlyfitness.com/2012/natural-bodybuilder-dr-layne-norton-interview/


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Fcuk me 21 sets just on upper body power day. Looks lot of volume there


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not for the beginner then:lol:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

corporates said:


> Copy and paste from elsewhere.
> 
> PHAT Training Overview:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Im after info on rest periods esp on hypertrophy days.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TommyFire said:


> Cheers mate. Im after info on rest periods esp on hypertrophy days.


I would use 60-90secs max..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Been on this for 7 weeks


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Simplyshredded had a link but cant find it....Heavy days 5mins max and your volume days 1-2mins


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Been on this for 7 weeks


How you finding it mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> How you finding it mate?


Ist few weeks it was HARD and painful doms in my legs were a killer mate....strength dipped, BUT after that i started hitting PBs and still am.

Really hard routine this but if you stick at it...its class.

Just started cutting and will stick with this...god help me haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Another thing is if you don't like an excerise dont be afraid to change it up to stuff you like, its not set in stone...1st few weeks i never done any deadlift work at all but added it in on my lower days.....i have a jurno btw


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Another thing is if you don't like an excerise dont be afraid to change it up to stuff you like, its not set in stone...1st few weeks i never done any deadlift work at all but added it in on my lower days.....i have a jurno btw


Yeah I have read it mate.

I'm on cycle at the moment which i finish in 4 weeks. I was gonna try PHAT training during and after PCT to see how well it keeps gains. I'll probably PM you closer to the time if thats ok, still got some questions about it!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Yeah I have read it mate.
> 
> I'm on cycle at the moment which i finish in 4 weeks. I was gonna try PHAT training during and after PCT to see how well it keeps gains. I'll probably PM you closer to the time if thats ok, still got some questions about it!


No problems mate am always around....good luck bud


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I've read a bit about PHAT training and it sounds very interesting, but my doubt is that the volume is too great, especially for a natty.

I'm thinking about trying a variant of this system in the future, but reducing the amount of exercises per workout whilst adhering to the other principles which to me seem really sound.


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

Layne Norton is natty and said he made more gains using this traing practice than he did in his firs 2 years training 1 body part a week


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Another thing is if you don't like an excerise dont be afraid to change it up to stuff you like,


when i first started training i was given a very good piece of advice - always include exercises you hate to do in your program.

You usually do not like them because you are weak or have poor form find difficult to do - after a while you will get stronger and have better form and start to like doing them


----------

